# It's normal ?



## Angelo2222 (Oct 9, 2015)

Our dog has two prominent cheek. one in left and one in right. like nodes. 
I suppose that is normal but still wonder. 
It's normal ?


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

If you are worried, you could have her Vet look at her cheeks. You will be able to know more about her bone structure after she has finished growing. I think it's probably normal, though.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

I was just looking at our 2 year old and looking at your pictures. I think just because she is still young, they are probably more prominent. I would probably ask the vet next time if nothing changes and you are still concerned.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

They have whiskers about there, is that what you;re referring to? A whisker is a sensory organ, there's a hair and then a small circular bump underneath. If this is what you;re referring to, it's normal!


----------



## Copperboy426 (Sep 7, 2014)

I don't think they're "normal," but since they're symmetrical like that I don't think they're anything to worry about.

That first pic makes me miss the puppy days, and that's hard to do!


----------



## Angelo2222 (Oct 9, 2015)

Thank you all for your responses. 
I suppose there is nothing out of the ordinary. At the next visit to the vet I will ask about it just for curiosity. 

Have a nice day to all


----------

